# Kingsford blue bag vs kingsford competition



## cromag (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's a side by side comparison. The competition did far worse than the blue bag. I wonder if anyone has done a comparison on blue bag vs stubbs

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/compkingsford.html


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 15, 2010)

pretty neat test, blue bag burned almost 1.5 hours longer....the way i have my smoker's SFB set up i have 8" from the bottom of my basket to the bottom of the fire box, so ash build up isn't an issue for me anyway over burn time..........bob

....


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I used competition once.... wasn't very impressed. Definately not worth the extra $1 per bag, most places want to charge for it.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 15, 2010)

I was not impressed with it either. I've been using Full Circle All Hardwood Lump Charcoal. I really like it. It's ready in no time and lasts a good while too. It is usually around 9.99 a bag, but my local market decided not to carry it anymore so I got 6 bags for 5.00 each. I'm on the last bag now, bummer.


----------



## ddave (Aug 15, 2010)

> [font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]It appears that Kingsford Competition Briquets light faster, burn hotter, produce less ash, and smell like wood when lighting as compared to "blue bag" Kingsford. However, *it also burns faster than "blue bag" Kingsford in an uncontrolled situation* as in a chimney starter.[/font]


It *should* burn faster since there is less filler and more stuff that *will* actually burn.


> [font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]It will be interesting to see if Competition Briquets can be coaxed into burning as long as "blue bag" Kingsford in the controlled environment of the WSM with good vent control.[/font]


Having used both in a UDS, I can say that the Comp provides cooking temps of 225° to 250° for more time per pound that Blue Bag K.  My basket holds 18 pounds of Blue Bag, but only 12 pounds of Comp.  (That filler stuff weighs quite a bit.)  Both will give me similar burn times but with the Blue Bag, the ash pan is so full I can hardly lift it out without dumping it all over the place.

Makes sense since it burns hotter.  Plus it doesn't stink up the place while it's lighting and makes very little ash.

Probably not as good as really good lump but better than the lump that I can get around here.

Dave


----------



## flbobecu (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd use competition for the mere sake it's more "natural" than blue bag. Or Stubbs - if I am using briquettes for whatever reason. 

"Kingsford charcoal is manufactured from wood charcoal, anthracite coal, mineral charcoal, starch, sodium nitrate, limestone, sawdust and borax."


----------



## luvdatritip (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/productreviews/kingsfordcompetition/kingsfordcompetition.htm

Wicked Good came out on top in this review.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 15, 2010)

you guys are talking bout a smell the BB gives off, are you guys using starting fluid 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....i use my propane trigger torch and just stick it in a hole between some brick and pull the trigger....it starts bout 6 to 8 bricks like the minion method....or i start it with a 3lb coffee can in the bricks when i fill my basket and dump lit brick from my starter chimeny, dump the lit bricks in the coffee can then pull out the can with pliers....two ways to GIT-R-LIT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..........bob

....


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2010)

Not worth it. I loaded up on blue bag last year when they had them coupons. I'm back to using RO charcoal. I'm stocking up on that. Just got some 16.6#  bags for 4.19 each.


----------



## flbobecu (Aug 15, 2010)

bob1961 said:


> you guys are talking bout a smell the BB gives off, are you guys using starting fluid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me - the smell while the BB coals are ashing over. Once they are ashed over, I can't smell anything. Prior to that - I can. I have 2 bags for emergencies (FL hurricanes - we loose power quite often). Last year you couldn't even buy gas because there wasn't power to turn the pumps on. But I won't won't use it unless we are out of power and I happen to be low on RO.


----------



## ddave (Aug 15, 2010)

bob1961 said:


> you guys are talking bout a smell the BB gives off, are you guys using starting fluid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm . . . no. (sigh)  And it's not Match Light either.  I've clarified that point so many times on so many forums over the years my fingers get tired of typing it.

The Blue Bag stuff, specifically that produced at the West Coast plant has a horrible smell when it is lighting.  Which is why it's a bad idea to use it in a Minion style burn or in a UDS where unlit briquettes are lighting all the time.  For grilling where the coals are fully ashed over before the meat is put on, it's probably less of an issue.

Dave


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 15, 2010)

i must have some east coast stuff then, mine don't smell 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...........bob

....


----------



## ddave (Aug 15, 2010)

bob1961 said:


> i must have some east coast stuff then, mine don't smell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider yourself lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I recall correctly, it is a raw materials issue.  Lots of pine and fir forests out here.  Not nearly as much hardwood as back East.

BUT then again, probably not an issue if your grilling.  As long as you're upwind of it.  Most people around here wouldn't notice the smell over the stench of the lighter fluid that they used to light their grill anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## tnvolsmoker (Aug 16, 2010)

I havent found any RO charcoal around here in eastern TN.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Aug 16, 2010)

I live in Knoxville and found plenty of it at Wally World.  What city are you in?

 


tnvolsmoker said:


> I havent found any RO charcoal around here in eastern TN.


----------



## schmoke (Aug 16, 2010)

Gee, I've been using BB for years.  I haven't noticed any unusual odor.  I'm from Indiana, so it's anyone's  guess what part of the country my charcoal comes from.  I've tried RO several times but still I wait for our Lowe's to do a 2 for 1 sale on the major holidays for Kingsford.  I stock up then.


----------



## cromag (Aug 16, 2010)

tnvolsmoker said:


> I havent found any RO charcoal around here in eastern TN.


I think Krogers on Clinton Hwy in Powell has it and also you can order it off ace hardwares website and have it ship to store for free so I'm going to have some shipped to my ace store ever here in Halls


----------



## cromag (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Flyfish what ever happened to all that free apple wood you were going to give away? Did you go get it yet? I'm still available to help out


----------



## ak1 (Aug 16, 2010)

IMO, I would only use Kingsford, if I had no other choice. It's the most pathetic excuse for charcoal as has ever been made. Having spent time burning every possible charcoal I could find, lump or briquette, I've come to the conclusion that the only redeeming quality of anything with the Kingsford name is that it will burn.


----------



## tnvolsmoker (Aug 16, 2010)

Im north of Chatt town


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 17, 2010)

Ur not paying attention to the things that matter.  Hands down the comp kicks the sh&% out of the blue bag for smoking.  Wanna make some burgers on the Kettle?  Well that's another story.  But for smoking...well, it's apples and oranges to compare lump to a pressed filler packed charcoal.  For all of you voting for the blue bag, no disrespect, but you need to do some more research on what you're using.  They really shouldn't be compairing the two.

And for the record.  The competiton lump is marginal at best.  Very ash-y.  But not bad for something I can pick up at the grocery store.


----------

